# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  programming forum?

## xoxos

hi, and apologies for posting this as i'm new to both this site and to image processing.

i'm proposing adding a forum for programming techniques related to cartography to your site, as the "software discussion" forum is more for end users than developers.

admittedly i've only spent a week cobbling together the resources on image coding i can find online, which seem to be relatively disparate (1d, or audio dsp has a dedicated site at musicdsp.org) and have been finding bits and bobs, eg. the use of arctan2 for slope maps from terrain heightfields was gleaned from a thread in a delphi forum more than any educational source.

cheers!

----------


## Robbie

That's not really a bad idea!  I know we do have some software devs here, and could probably get a good presence over time.  I'll let the CL's mull this one over...This might end up being a sub-forum of the software discussion forum though instead of a new top-level forum.

----------


## Redrobes

Yeah I chuck programming stuff into the software discussion but the main topic seems more tuned to talking about using apps than making them. If you labeled it programming and algorithms then I think it would clearly separate it from the usual discussions.

----------


## Robbie

It's Done. Enjoy!

----------


## xoxos

:Very Happy:  i'd better go and write something in it!

----------

